# 'Mother of 3' facing eviction, who got $230K after CNN report, is just the babysitter



## PatDM'T (Aug 11, 2021)

I apologize if
this was already
posted but did
you all hear
this story?




And here comes
the update



Why are some
people this
unscrupulous?



Spoiler: Full Article



*Mother of 3' facing eviction, who got $230K after CNN report, is just the babysitter*

by ADAM FORGIE | Sinclair Broadcast Group
Wednesday, August 11th 2021















FILE — Graphic of an eviction notice. (SBG)

WASHINGTON (SBG) — A Las Vegas woman facing eviction, who was twice featured on CNN last week with three children she claimed as her own, is just the children's babysitter, according to a correction published by Cable News Network, Inc.

Dasha Kelly raised more than $230,000 through a GoFundMe account she set up herself after her segment was featured in a CNN report by reporter Nick Watt. Since the network issued a clarification, however, Kelly's donation total has dipped below $200,000 after dozens of people asked for refunds. One person even donated $15,000 to Kelly shortly after the report aired.


Kelly appeared on CNN with three girls, Sharron, 8, Kia, 6, and Imani, 5, she claimed were her own. Since the report aired, Kelly did admit that she is not the girls' biological mother, but her boyfriend, David Allison, is, in fact, the children's biological father.

In the report, Kelly said she is facing eviction after the federal eviction moratorium ended July 31. CNN did say it confirmed that Kelly is indeed facing eviction and owes back rent.

Kelly does provide care for the children "for significant periods of time," however, their biological mother is Shadia Hilo, according to CNN's correction.


CNN issued the following "update" to Kelly's online story:



> After CNN aired a story about her potential eviction, Dasha Kelly clarified to CNN that she is not the mother of the three children featured in the story. CNN has verified she takes care of the children in her home for periods of time. She says she originally described herself to CNN as a mother because she considers herself to be like one to them.





> CNN has learned the children are also cared for by their mother, Shadia Hilo, and their father, David Allison, who is Kelly's boyfriend.





> GoFundMe tells CNN they are in close contact with Kelly and funds will stay on hold until they verify her information. GoFundMe says no funds have been withdrawn.


Kelly appeared on CNN for a second time last week alongside Rep. Cori Bush, D-Mo., who saw Kelly's original story with the three girls.

In the segment, Kelly, while fighting off tears, said to Bush, "It's an honor to even speak with you. I'm just so fortunate right now, this is beyond me. You don't understand, when I put that up, I never thought that anybody would have reached out, especially CNN, and to hear that a Congressperson — my story reached you, this is just amazing. I'm so thankful for that, [that] there's people like you out there."


Bush replied:



> You and your family deserve representatives that care about you. Our country deserves to have representatives that represent. And so this is the least that we can do for you — is to step up and make sure that you get to stay in the safety and comfort of your home while we work on other things to help make sure that your life and the lives of your children are better. This is our work. So you don't even have to thank us. This. is our work, this is the least we can do for you.







Rep. Cori Bush, D-Mo., cries after it was announced that the Biden administration will enact a targeted nationwide eviction moratorium outside of Capitol Hill in Washington on Tuesday, August 3, 2021. For the past five days, lawmakers and activists primarily led by Rep. Cori Bush, D-Mo., have been sitting in on the steps of Capitol Hill to protest the expiration of the eviction moratorium. (AP Photo/Amanda Andrade-Rhoades)

Bush, a supporter of extending the federal eviction moratorium, has been silent since CNN issued the correction to Kelly's story. This is not the first time Bush has made headlines for controversial reasons this month. Also last week, Bush was criticized for continuing her push to "defund the police" while spending $70,000 on private security for herself. While appearing on CBS News, journalist Vladimir Duthiers questioned Bush about the move critics say is "hypocritical," asking her, "Campaign records show that you spent roughly $70,000 on private security and some critics say that move is hypocritical. What's your response to those critics?"

Bush responded:



> They would rather I die? You would rather me die? Is that what you want to see? You want to see me die? You know, because that could be the alternative. So either I spent $70,000 on private security over the last few months, and I'm here standing now and able to speak, able to help save 11 million people from being evicted. Or – I could possibly have a death attempt on my life.







Rep. Cori Bush, D-Mo., speaks to crowds that attended a sit-in at Capitol Hill after it was announced that the Biden administration will enact a targeted nationwide eviction moratorium outside of Capitol Hill in Washington on Tuesday, August 3, 2021. (AP Photo/Amanda Andrade-Rhoades)

On air, CNN anchor Erica Hill talked with Watt about his report, where he explained how the network made the error.

_"CNN found Dasha Kelly through her post on GoFundMe seeking $2,000 to pay back rent to avoid eviction for her and her 'three daughters,' Watt said. "She did not reach out to us. We interviewed Kelly at her home, the girls all called her, 'mom,' appeared to be very much at home and there was nothing we could see to raise any suspicion, but, later last week a woman named Shadia Hilo came forward and said she was the mother of those three girls, and they live with her. Obviously, we investigated immediately, and, yes, Shadio Hilo is their mother, we have seen the birth certificates. Now we know Dasha Kelly is dating the girls' father. She spends significant periods of time caring for the girls at her apartment. Now, at the time we visited, Hilo says she had dropped the girls off with Kelly for a week. When we followed up with Kelly over the weekend, she clarified that she is not the mother of the three girls. She said she originally described herself to CNN as a mother because she considers herself to be like a mother to those girls. Shadia Hilo is understandably upset that someone else claimed to be the mother to three of her children, children she also cares for."_

When Hill asked Watt if there are parts of Kelly's story that check out, Watt said:

_"Yes, absolutely. She is facing eviction from her apartment," Watt said. "We saw her seven-day notice when we visited, and we have confirmed that. She clearly does look after those girls part of the time, but in that GoFundMe post, she said that she described the girls as her daughters and that's just not true."_

So, what will happen to the money Kelly raised via GoFundMe?

_"We contacted GoFundMe, they investigated, they put all the funds on hold, and this afternoon (Aug. 9) they told us GoFundMe has proactively notified all donors with directions on how to request a full refund," Watt said. "After two weeks, they will release any money left, minus those refunds, to Kelly, and any money she gets, they say, will be used to cover living expenses, bills, and a dedicated amount will be put into an account for each child. As for the girls themselves, Kelly tells us she dropped them off with their mom last night in time for the start of school."_



			https://mobile.twitter.com/nickwattcnn/status/1422341443201376281
		


On her original GoFundMe post, Kelly stated:



> My name is Kelly and I have 3 daughters living in Nevada. We were maintaining just fine before this pandemic hit. Now we are suffering. We do have EBT for food, and also applied for Chap. However, they do not assist immediately. We owe $1,900 for rent alone not including utilities. I will figure out utilities by pawning a few things. As you all know it is entirely still to hot to be homeless. My daughter's are aged 5, 6, and 8. Please help with anything you can.





After news broke Monday that Kelly's story was not entirely true, she posted this update to her GoFundMe page:



> The girls recognize me as a mother figure in their lives, but I am not their biological mother. My partner is the children’s father whom I do not live with, and I take care of these girls in my home for periods of time, and have for the last couple years. I've loved these girls unconditionally, and have been out of the kindness of my heart. I treat them as my daughters, and care for them in this way.





> This detail doesn’t change my original need for donations to avoid eviction, and I will be using the funds to get back on my feet and support my family. As mentioned in my last update, I will also be putting money aside for the girls in a savings account."



https://abcnews4.com/news/nation-wo...-230k-after-cnn-report-is-just-the-babysitter


----------



## Keen (Aug 11, 2021)

She really thought no one would figure this out?


----------



## Brownie (Aug 11, 2021)

Knew something was up with this story when they reported she was selling her blood to pay rent—not a realistic way to raise $$$...stories like this make it hard for people who genuinely need help.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Aug 12, 2021)

Brownie said:


> Knew something was up with this story when they reported she was selling her blood to pay rent—not a realistic way to raise $$$...stories like this make it hard for people who genuinely need help.


Exactly! Because there are people who are in this situation for real. 

SMDH


----------



## HappyAtLast (Aug 12, 2021)

TLDR all of articles, but did she think the kids' mother would let her get away with it?


----------



## nysister (Aug 12, 2021)

Ugh. 

She's an idiot.


----------



## mensa (Aug 12, 2021)

What an outright EVIL thing to do!

Not only has she conned people to give her money, but she's made it very hard for those who really need help to get any.

How disgusting.


----------



## PatDM'T (Aug 12, 2021)

HappyAtLast said:


> TLDR all of articles, but did she think the kids' mother would let her get away with it?


The Twitter cliff
notes in the OP
give a good
summary.
But you also
need to see this
if you missed it:


The gall!!!


----------



## HappyAtLast (Aug 12, 2021)

PatDM'T said:


> The Twitter cliff
> notes in the OP
> give a good
> summary.
> ...


Truly disgusting. With all that fake sniffling. Before these public figures put their reputations on the line, they really need to vet these people! Now Cori looks like a fool and ALL black people look stupid!


----------



## Brownie (Aug 12, 2021)

HappyAtLast said:


> Truly disgusting. With all that fake sniffling. Before these public figures put their reputations on the line, they really need to vet these people! Now Cori looks like a fool and ALL black people look stupid!


Agree about vetting, starting with the news, because they’re giving people a free platform to reach a lot of people, and therefore, make $$$—-especially when they have a gofundme.


----------



## Kanky (Aug 13, 2021)

@ this. The mother probably outed her, but they should’ve kept their mouths shut and split the money.


----------

